# Frog eggs?



## Jhackney (11 mo ago)

I just noticed a few of these patches attached to the glass under the water in my Vietnamese mossy frog tank. I’ve had 2 mossy frogs for about 2 months and I just started hearing calls coming from their tank a couple days ago. No I noticed these and I am wondering if they could be eggs? Any information would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snail eggs, possibly bladder or ramshorn snails. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Jhackney (11 mo ago)

Ed said:


> snail eggs, possibly bladder or ramshorn snails.
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


Ahh ok, thanks! I got so excited thinking they were frog eggs 😭😂


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

I’m pretty certain they’re snail eggs too. I have a bunch of ramshorn snails…their eggs look just like that.


----------

